# Sturdibags - Why are they so good?



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have seen quite a few of you who have recomended the sturdibags for airline travel with your pets. Izzy isn't a great traveler and maybe a different bag would help. I already have 3 so before I buy another I want to really investigate the benefits.

Why do you prefer the sturdibag over the other options available? 

Thank you!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Great thread!!!! I need a new bag too... I think it's because they retain their shape when squished under airline seats, etc, but look forward to hearing from people who actually own one


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its how they squish under the seat and offer as much room as possible for the dog. They're also light and easy to carry.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Plus you can carry two dogs in one carrier in the large divided bag.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

They look nice....what size would you recommend for one 10 lb. dog? The large?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so happy someone started this thread because I will be needing a carrier suitable for airline travel sometime this year. It really concerns me that I won't get the right thing. Nissa is 9 lbs. and all these carriers say suitable for 10 lbs. but I've also seen on here that they NEVER actually work for that size. Stacy, you mention the divided bag works for 2 dogs but do they actually still fit under the seat in front of you? All the times I've flown it seems like not much would fit under those seats. I just want to make sure Nissa will be comfortable and we won't be thrown off the plane because her carrier won't fit under the seat.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you think the sturdibag is better then the sherpa bag for the airplane?

And is it approved on all airlines?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I still vote for the Celltei bag. The construction is amazing and they are also airline approved.

Celltei Bags


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Nissa Fiona said:


> I'm so happy someone started this thread because I will be needing a carrier suitable for airline travel sometime this year. It really concerns me that I won't get the right thing. Nissa is 9 lbs. and all these carriers say suitable for 10 lbs. but I've also seen on here that they NEVER actually work for that size. Stacy, you mention the divided bag works for 2 dogs but do they actually still fit under the seat in front of you? All the times I've flown it seems like not much would fit under those seats. I just want to make sure Nissa will be comfortable and we won't be thrown off the plane because her carrier won't fit under the seat.


Mitzy is 9 pounds and she fit fine under the seat :thumbsup:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

jesbred said:


> Mitzy is 9 pounds and she fit fine under the seat :thumbsup:


What size and style did you buy for Mitzy?


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Nissa Fiona said:


> What size and style did you buy for Mitzy?


The bag I use is just a pet carrier bag I got at Target.. Its soft but the sides are sturdy and stand on their own but soft enough to mold when under the seat.. I'm not sure the exact dimensions of the bag. We flew on a jet also so a plane might have more room under the seat 

Here is a picture of the one we have (just got off google but same bag)

Isaac Mizrahi Pet Carrier


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

On Corina's and Jackie's recco I bought one and we just got back from the nationals. It was soo much easier than the sherpa to carry and because of it's shape it fits better under the seat as well as on your arm..and sooo light I've had them all and this was a great bag. I was worried too because this was Moxie's first flight but I also liked it because of the total blackout option, where as the sherpa is open at the top. Easier for them to sleep and not react to a visual if you ask me.

For Moxie I got the large..the cube was way too small. The large was perfect! He's 6.5 pounds/


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just bought the large myself. Haven't used it yet.


----------

